# Freezing substrate?



## Angelfyr9 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm hoping I'm putting this in the right place.  When I kept rats we froze the carfresh bedding before using it in their cage to kill any possible mites.  I don't know if those mites are the same mites that can show up in T enclosures.

I have several bags of EcoEarth that I had gotten for a crested gecko I had briefly, and was going to use those up instead of going out and buying new.  Would it be prudent to stick it in the freezer for a while before using it in my spider houses?  I did some searching, but am not coming up with anything.  I don't know if that means I'm being overcautious (again ) or if I just can't find the information.


----------



## kalebo1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Some people suggest to heat EcoEarth in the microwave prior to placing it in an enclosure to kill any possible intruders (i.e. mites). If the substrate is already in the enclosure, you could place the entire enclosure in the freezer (if you have room) for 24-48 hours. That will definitely kill any mites or parasites that may be lurking in the tank. Just be sure to allow the tank to return to normal temperature before placing your tarantula inside!


----------



## SamuraiSid (Sep 10, 2012)

For the first several months in the hobby I sterlized everything!

Now I dont. Thats experience, and it might have to be something you earn for yourself.

Putting it in the freezer over night to kill potential mites wont do any detrimental. If it eases your mind, go for it


----------



## Angelfyr9 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you for the advice   Since my slings aren't here yet I think I will freeze a bit and use that for their enclosures.


----------



## jarmst4 (Sep 11, 2012)

I prefer to freeze anything I want sterilized. Baking branches/ dirt whatever leaves a terrible smell in the house. I don't do it unless its something I need right away.


----------

